# Keystone Outback 31 Rqs



## TexasCamper06 (Oct 2, 2006)

Howdy everyone

We have a new 31 RQS Outback and are in love with it. We looked for a long time before purchasing and found the outback to be the VERY BEST including value and livability.

Looking forward to MANY years of service from what seems to be a very top-end unit!

Kin
aka TexasCamper06


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

welcome,















you have a great camper.
email (bove and beyond)on this site about
a poblem with the gas line on that model.

campingnut18


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Welcome Kim to Outbackers.com and congrats on one of the prettiest Outbacks they make.







You have made a wise choice.







Great floorplan. Have fun camping.

Leon


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

And yet another Flagship joins the family! Congratulations! and welcome!

Eric


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Welcome, Kin, that is a beautiful Outback. Enjoy.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Congratulations and welcome aboard.







You're gonna love it.

Scott


----------



## KRKarnes (Jul 9, 2005)

Hope you get as much enjoyment out of your Outback as we have with ours. 31RQS is a great TT. But I'm bias toward the 31RQS obviously.

Enjoy


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Yep,
You're gonna love this one!! I just LOVE the living area in mine. Only problem I've found with mine is there's evidently a short in the electric water heater. I have to take it in to the dealership for this, but not yet! I'm just flipping on the gas water heater when I need it, for now. Plenty of camping season left!!








Darlene


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

What they said!









Mark

BTW, where in Texas do you live?


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Welcome and Congrads on the new Outback!!!

Gary


----------



## TexasCamper06 (Oct 2, 2006)

mswalt said:


> What they said!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


East...60 mile from the LA state line


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*Welcome to Outbackers, TexasCamper06!*
We are glad you have joined the family! And congratulations on the new Outback!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## TexasCamper06 (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks to all have posted, I look forward to the replies on the forum.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nice Outback! I really really like that floorplan!

You are going to love it!


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Welcome aboard- You'll love the RQS- My wife would have nothing less!!


----------



## jedmunson (Apr 14, 2006)

HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY CAMPING....

You are going to LOVE this trailer









You have GREAT taste


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

WooHoo!!! Congrats!!

Welcome to the cult!!


----------



## out4fun (Aug 22, 2006)

Welcome and congrats









Angelo


----------

